
The source code for over 50 companies has been leaked and posted publicly - hbcondo714
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/source-code-from-dozens-of-companies-leaked-online/
======
sebazzz
Nice backdoor in the software rented by many banks?

    
    
        public enum LoanCredentialAttributes {

AO_BACKDOOR_CLIENT_ID, AO_BACKDOOR_CLIENT_ID_PASSWORD }

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Edxffn9XYAANQmD?format=png&name=...](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Edxffn9XYAANQmD?format=png&name=small)

------
A_No_Name_Mouse
Good to see these companies finaly switched to open source software...

------
andialo
[https://git.rip/exconfidential](https://git.rip/exconfidential)

